# The old quarry, Kirkheaton, Northumberland. Dec 08.



## Sabtr (Dec 1, 2008)

I am totally unsure as to where to put this report but here looks as good as any.

The old quarry, Kirkheaton is an odd place. The quarry lies to the North of the village and seems basically forgotten about. There's more about that later!

I first noticed this quarry during the summer when I was looking for an investment property to do up for my retirement. More of that paticular building in another thread!

I "bumped" into the local farmers wife who has lived in the village for the last 40 years. She told me " the army built the sheds there and used it to store/repair machinery. Have you had a look in? " I said yes and explained that the equipment was gone. She didn't actually know anything about it despite living there all that time!! 

I'm waffling...time for some nice piccys. The quarry is part of a triple edition for Kirkheaton Village. I'll do the other two in different threads.

The quarry as you walk up to it. Look at how cold it was! Lovely!!




The "army?" shed at the back. It merely contained old rotten animal feeders etc.




Part of a home-made trailer abandoned in the quarry. Are these old lorry wheels?




Aye aye? What's this shed here then? It was made of very old thick metal. It clanged gently in the cold breeze.




A home/farm made sawbench. Great for trimming those finger ends off. 




One for all you battery freaks. It looks old. What is the pulley thing next to it? It looked like something from the top of a tram.




Are these wheels and tyres evidence of army occupation? Someone here will know!




I think this is an old cattle crush? It still looked quite useable.




An abandoned tractor trailer thing.




There was loads of old stuff lying round in that shed. Lots looked to be trampled into the ground by cattle.

I nearly forgot - a pic of the quarry floor. It is old and very overgrown. You can make out however that it was used for the supply of sandstone to build the quarry.




Thanks for looking and I'd love any feedback on the old relics in this place.


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow mate where is this? Is it near the winfarm we went to? Some good old stuff there. Check out the Oldham battery!
Nice one


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 1, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Wow mate where is this? Is it near the winfarm we went to? Some good old stuff there. Check out the Oldham battery!
> Nice one



Aye it's near the windy farm.  I had to get out mate - I was going mad in the house!

This village is fantastic for old stuff lying round though I did get a ticking off by the farmers wife when I mentioned going to the windfarm. Aparently it is well private up there. I had told her that we went at night and made the windmills look unreal. As she ticked me off she asked " so did you get some good shots? " with that magical glint in her eye which tells you she didn't mind at all. Nice folk in Kirkheaton I think.


----------



## Neosea (Dec 1, 2008)

Sausage said:


> . As she ticked me off she asked " so did you get some good shots? " with that magical glint in her eye which tells you she didn't mind at all. Nice folk in Kirkheaton I think.



Maybe she was after something?

Cool find, thanks for the photos.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 1, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Maybe she was after something?
> 
> Cool find, thanks for the photos.



Well she was a lot older than me. I'd guess about 60 ish. Age don't matter but no - it was more of a " who's been a naughty boy then? " type thing. Aw man that sounds even worse!! No. There was nothing in it.


----------



## Neosea (Dec 1, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Well she was a lot older than me. I'd guess about 60 ish. Age don't matter but no - it was more of a " who's been a naughty boy then? " type thing. Aw man that sounds even worse!! No. There was nothing in it.



A naughty sausage? Hmmmm


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 1, 2008)

Some really interesting bits and pieces in the 'shed'. It looks suspiciously like a Nissen hut to me. 
Nice find, Sausage.


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 1, 2008)

Whats written on the trailer? Looks like "Mineral..." something.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Dec 1, 2008)

mineral water...


----------



## smiffy (Dec 2, 2008)

Dunno about the wheels being ex-army..the nearest on is certainly a 'split rim' type as used on army vehicles but the tyre type looks more 'constructional' to me.......... .however the further tyre does look like an old 'bar grip' tread tyre as used for many years by the army..but can't see if the rim is a split type too...........The old cast wheels on the trailer are pretty much standard 'farm issue' I reckon...they could be off just about anything from the 1930s onwards............


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 2, 2008)

The pully thing would have been for sliding doors.


----------



## the|td4 (Dec 10, 2008)

Again, lovely stuff mate ! 

I'd hazard a guess that those tyres are of military ilk, I've seen similar ones before, and if you look closely at this borrowed pic you can see something similar. No idea what sort of vehicle they're from though...


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 10, 2008)

the|td4 said:


> Again, lovely stuff mate !
> 
> I'd hazard a guess that those tyres are of military ilk, I've seen similar ones before, and if you look closely at this borrowed pic you can see something similar. No idea what sort of vehicle they're from though...



Ah! The wheel/tyre combo's were very simple in their design. The metal centers were flat and very thick considering. When I looked at them they seemed to be the size and type that I've seen on the tank recovery vehicles. The old Scammels etc. That would explain the extra thick metal on them.


----------

